# Rockford Illinois 2022



## Baldy Jeff (Sep 3, 2022)

Rockford Illinois 2022 Nov Swap Meet - Anyone know the EXACT date?????????  I've heard Nov 6  or  Nov 13 ?????????   TY


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 3, 2022)

I haven’t heard of set date but I would also appreciate info as well …Thanks in advance


----------



## Baldy Jeff (Sep 6, 2022)

Looks like Nov 13, 2022


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Sep 12, 2022)

Where will the Swap Meet be located?


----------



## Neal405 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------

